# .303 British



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking for .303 British brass to purchase online, brand doesn't matter?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A few supplies my be tight right now Old enfield is fun to shoot try the second one first most likely to have some on the shelf
.303 British Unprimed Rifle Cases 50 Per Bag
303 BRITISH | RIFLE BRASS | RELOADING | MidsouthShootersSupply.com
$24.62 - Winchester Unprimed Brass Cases 303 British - 50 Count - WSC303BU
AV BALLISTICS
Graf & Sons - The Reloading Authority - Your Source for Shooting Supplies


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats a bit of a challenging chambering to find brass thats Boxer primed. You might try looking at Normas web page for that type of caliber for best results. Lapua might be another good source to loacte reloadable brass from as well.


----------

